# 2008 BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft - #25 Pick



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright Rockets fans, we are running a BBF Forum to Forum Mock Draft again. Your team is on the clock now, the previous results are listed below.

Please post a response with the player of your choice to make your vote count and please make sure to vote whether the pick will be traded or not. This thread will be open 24 hours at most and 12 hours at least so that you have enough time to vote.

Have fun :cheers:


Draft Results

1. Chicago Bulls - *Derrick Rose*
2. Miami Heat - *Michael Beasley*
3. Minnesota Timberwolves - *OJ Mayo*
4. Seattle Supersonics - *Jerryd Bayless*
5. Memphis Grizzlies - *Brook Lopez*
6. New York Knicks - *Danilo Gallinari*
7. Los Angeles Clippers - *Eric Gordon* - _Pick will be traded_
8. Milwaukee Bucks - *DJ Augustin* - _Pick will be traded_
9. Charlotte Bobcats - *Kevin Love* - _Pick will be traded_
10. New Jersey Nets - *Darrell Arthur*

11. Indiana Pacers - *Russell Westbrook* 
12. Sacramento Kings - *Joe Alexander *
13. Portland Trailblazers - *Anthony Randolph* - _Pick will be traded_
14. Golden State Warriors - *Donte Greene*
15. Phoenix Suns - *DeAndre Jordan*
16. Philadelphia 76ers - *Marreese Speights* - _Pick will be traded_
17. Toronto Raptors - *Chase Budinger*
18. Washington Wizards - *Roy Hibbert*
19. Cleveland Cavaliers - *Chris Douglas-Roberts* - _Pick will be traded_
20. Denver Nuggets - *Nicolas Batum*

21. New Jersey Nets - *Brandon Rush*
22. Orlando Magic - *JaVale McGee*
23. Utah Jazz - *Robin Lopez*
24. Seattle Supersonics - *Serge Ibaka*
25. Houston Rockets - 
26. San Antonio Spurs - 
27. New Orleans Hornets - 
28. Memphis Grizzlies - 
29. Detroit Pistons - 
30. Boston Celtics -


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Courtney Lee*....or Bill Walker, maybe. I don't know, I think the pick will be traded anyway.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Ryan Anderson


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

hmmmm, I'd go with Cornholio and say either Courtney Lee or Bill Walker? I think Bill is gamble with his knee, but I wish the Rockets had a higher second pick so they could draft J.R. Giddens. I'd be realy pissed if the Rockets went out and drafted another midget tweener guard like Mario Chalmers


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Pleae don't use so many ors in this thread :whistling:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Didn't Budinger drop out


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think the Rockets will draft Alexis Ajinca.

There will maybe be a trade.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tom said:


> Didn't Budinger drop out


Yes, but that they had to pick before the deadline.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> hmmmm, I'd go with Cornholio and say either Courtney Lee or Bill Walker? I think Bill is gamble with his knee, but I wish the Rockets had a higher second pick so they could draft J.R. Giddens. I'd be realy pissed if the Rockets went out and drafted another midget tweener guard like Mario Chalmers


I feel the exact same way. 

With CDR gone I'd take the chance on Bill Walker or see if I can trade the pick along with Luther Head for Portland's 2 early 2nd round picks(33 and 36). Another midget tweener and I might need anger management.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

If there is no trade on draft day, then the player picked will be traded anyway.
Either way, the 25th pick will end up being traded. Either on draft night, or after.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Walker 3
Lee 2
Anderson 1
Ajinca 1


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Courtney Lee... I have seen both he and Walker play in person and I think Lee has more upside both with maturity level and as trying to fill a Rocket need. He is what we want Luther to be... with a couple more inches.

Edit: Forgot to say I think we will try to trade up if possible instead, but I wouldn't mind CL if we can't move up to a higher pick.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lee


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

croco said:


> Pleae don't use so many ors in this thread :whistling:


Lee is my pick, then.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Courtney Lee is the choice although the majority of you expects the pick to be traded. 

Thanks for participating and don't forget to visit the draft forum for more information on the process.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> I feel the exact same way.
> 
> With CDR gone I'd take the chance on Bill Walker or see if I can trade the pick along with Luther Head for Portland's 2 early 2nd round picks(33 and 36). Another midget tweener and I might need anger management.


YES!!! FINALLY! SOMEONE WHO FEELS MY PAIN! I mean, if we were drafting a tweener like Brandon Rush, I'd have no comments, but seriously tweener guards with no length piss me off to no end.


----------

